# Velogames Fantasy Giro League



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RBR league created:

League Name:	RBR Fantasy Giro
League Code: 01020035


I'm ready for another mid pack finish


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Wookie


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Forza Celeste!*

Yes thanks Wookie - set up my team.

Did anybody keep record of how we all did last year?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

I joined in as well. First time doing it, have no clue what I'm doing 

Craig S


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cmschmie said:


> I joined in as well. First time doing it, have no clue what I'm doing
> 
> Craig S


I did really well my first year - it's gone downhill (in a bad way) ever since!

I chalk it up to my relative ignorance - I didn't overthink my picks.

Now I out-smart myself!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge in the house.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

In. 

A little disappointed that I can't pick Tyler Farrar twice. I'm positive this is his year. rrr:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Lol..


Double LOL


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would advise everyone to check their roster the day before the start. Last year I had two riders who didn't even start the race both late scratches. Sucked starting with a team short two riders from the get go.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Lord Di Lego (May 4, 2014)

Count me in. I'll join when we're closer to the start of the race.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

In...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to be a good guy and share this 

Rash of last-minute roster changes hits Giro peloton - VeloNews.com


----------



## 80sroadie (Jul 30, 2012)

Never done this before. Is it still open? How do I enter?


----------



## 80sroadie (Jul 30, 2012)

Done!


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Done like dinner!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good on ya Mate! for sharing this. (Riders not available to race at The Giro)

None of my team mentioned thankfully.


----------



## Robius (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in too with my team No Hay Yokuş. Good luck to everyone ^^


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Good on ya Mate! for sharing this. (Riders not available to race at The Giro)
> 
> None of my team mentioned thankfully.


Darn, I forgot I had Iglinsky on my team! Do'ah!

So, one rider down, but I wasn't expecting huge things from him - perhaps a stage win if things went his way. Hopefully I don't come to rue this oversight.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Well at least I am not in last place. I have a team built for the mountains


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Argh! Mid-pack!

The mountains can't come soon enough.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

So Kittel is out with "illness" (aka TdF-initis). Those at the top of the leader board....sorry


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, couldn't get Kittel if I wanted my GC favs - sorry about his withdrawal as a fan, but as a Fantasy Team owner, I'm feeling good this morning!

Kittel Abandons The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Rodriguez out. Already lost Martin. At least cadel is still in it. May at least avoid being last.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> Rodriguez out. Already lost Martin. At least cadel is still in it. May at least avoid being last.


I feel your pain man. I have lost Martin and Kittel, but my team is fighting on thanks to Cadel so far. Not sure we can keep it up though.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sliding backwards :cryin:

I have Quintana, Uran and Majka - surely things can only get better? Right?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Sliding backwards :cryin:
> 
> I have Quintana, Uran and Majka - surely things can only get better? Right?


I so feel you, I lost another spot today as well. Without Kittel, I need this race to get into the high mountains quickly….


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Sliding backwards :cryin:
> 
> I have Quintana, Uran and Majka - surely things can only get better? Right?


Actually, anybody who hasn't lost a top contender is probably sitting pretty going forward. There probably aren't but 5-6 of us that didn't have Kittel, Rodriguez, Martin and/or Roche. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

redlizard said:


> Actually, anybody who hasn't lost a top contender is probably sitting pretty going forward. There probably aren't but 5-6 of us that didn't have Kittel, Rodriguez, Martin and/or Roche. Consider yourself one of the lucky ones.


Yep, that's my concern and I am unfortunate enough to have two of them (Martin and Kittel). So far, Swift, Arredondo and Cadel have saved me some, but if Rolland and company don't start producing, it's probably over. And it might be over even if they do with those two big gaping holes on my roster…..:mad2:


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Malacarne has been on 0 points through 8 stages, so I've been asking myself why I picked him. I still can't remember why, but it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at you LV, fighting your way into the top 10. I am hoping you can catch me and break my fall. Let's work together and bring back the breakaway, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another (good one) bites the dust:

Matthews Withdraws From The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to offer in trade the infamous all arounder Joaquim Rodriguez in exchange for your Uran, Majka and/or Ulissi. Willing to consider other offers, as well, though I draw the line at Tyler Farrar. A fella's gotta have some standards. He'll likely crash out everyone next week, so maybe it doesn't matter anyway.

To sweeten the deal, even though Rodriguez originally cost more, I'm willing to call to call it a wash.

Hit me with your offers.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

redlizard said:


> I would like to offer in trade the infamous all arounder Joaquim Rodriguez in exchange for your Uran, Majka and/or Ulissi. Willing to consider other offers, as well, though I draw the line at Tyler Farrar. A fella's gotta have some standards. He'll likely crash out everyone next week, so maybe it doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> To sweeten the deal, even though Rodriguez originally cost more, I'm willing to call to call it a wash.
> 
> Hit me with your offers.


Lol… one can always dream about what could have been. It's sad and hindsight is 20/20, but I was so close to going Uran over Dan Martin, but I completely fell for the starting in Ireland and it being a special Giro for him after a heartbreaking finish at the LBL thing… Dumb, dumb, dumb. There was only 4 points difference between the two as well.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> Look at you LV, fighting your way into the top 10. I am hoping you can catch me and break my fall. Let's work together and bring back the breakaway, lol. :thumbsup:


LOL - 8th place so far, go figure - I suddenly went from an also ran to a contender!

I see Old Man is in 6th - now I've got a rabbit to chase! Watch out to your left Old Man!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

What happened to the guy that was killing us all? He is gone now.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> LOL - 8th place so far, go figure - I suddenly went from an also ran to a contender!
> 
> I see Old Man is in 6th - now I've got a rabbit to chase! Watch out to your left Old Man!


Go get'em man. As for me, I am in one serious free fall. Hopefully something happens that allows me to claw my way back into the top 10 at least.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

spookyload said:


> What happened to the guy that was killing us all? He is gone now.


Had some Chinese takeout and got popped....


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

cmschmie said:


> Well at least I am not in last place. I have a team built for the mountains


Well it seems I have Cadel Evans and not much else. 2nd to last. :cryin:
Lesson learned for TdF


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

E


Rashadabd said:


> Go get'em man. As for me, I am in one serious free fall. Hopefully something happens that allows me to claw my way back into the top 10 at least.


I'm in 6th, caught on to Old Man's wheel - time to pass! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> E
> 
> I'm in 6th, caught on to Old Man's wheel - time to pass! :thumbsup:


Okay, that went quick - I'm flirting with a podium position and Rashadabd is right there on the second step - what a turnaround! But can we hold on to the end?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Okay, that went quick - I'm flirting with a podium position and Rashadabd is right there on the second step - what a turnaround! But can we hold on to the end?


Lol… Fighting for a top 10 man. Arredondo put me back in play today. Hoping for something from Rolland, Cadel, or Swift in coming days. Feeling like Ryder Hesjedal or Rolland right now, but could be feeling like Cadel tomorrow….


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll maybe improve to 5th overall by the time all is said and done.
Not bad, but no podium - some Old Man will probably keep me from 4th by one point!:mad2:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Mid-pack again. My race was effectively over when Kittel and Martin dropped out. Congrats to those who had Bouhani.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Congrats to winner Tim Joy, nice selections. Finishing 411 out of over 11,000 players is pretty darn good.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> I'm thinking I'll maybe improve to 5th overall by the time all is said and done.
> Not bad, but no podium - some Old Man will probably keep me from 4th by one point!:mad2:


You got me again! Grrrr... 

I thought my team would have gained more the last week, but nope...

Oh,, and by the way LV, Old Man was my latest account when I could not remember this one. I should write down unique passwords....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

penn_rider said:


> You got me again! Grrrr...
> 
> I thought my team would have gained more the last week, but nope...
> 
> Oh,, and by the way LV, Old Man was my latest account when I could not remember this one. I should write down unique passwords....


You both did well, congrats. I know I learned tons of lessons this first time out. Who is going to get us set-up for Le Tour?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Who is going to get us set-up for Le Tour?


Sounds like one for the Dauphnie first ... sign up should begin on Tuesday according to the thread on Velogames


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Confused - am I 2nd or 3rd overall?

Which ever it is, congrats to our Maglia Rosa and the other podium holder.
Have to admit, I was losing hope during those 1st two weeks - but then my wonderful Columbians began flying up the mountains!

Great Giro - fun, if nail biting, fantasy league outing!

Old Man / penn-rider: you're a good sport - but that doesn't mean I'll let you beat me!  see you next go-round! Better have the Ben-gay ready!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Confused - am I 2nd or 3rd overall?


3rd on current info.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Are we doing the next race Wookie?


----------

